# chipped and peeling horns



## trailhound (Mar 22, 2008)

All three of my 2-3 month old Alpine and Alpine cross kids have horns. I recently added a new wether and he and my other wether have been doing some head butting, but not a ton. Both of them have spots on their horns that look like the outer layer is chipped off, and on the back of the new guys horn there was a spot that I actually peeled off. Is this just shedding because their horns are growing.

Thanks!
Andrea


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Some goats just do that, the kids around here haven't done it recently, but certain years their horns will peel when they are growing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My little guy thats around the same age has horns doing the same thing....my 5 year old doe's are also flaking, but she beats hers off of the barn door.


----------



## trailhound (Mar 22, 2008)

Shew, thanks! I'll stop worrying then. I thought I was going to have to duct tape up their little horns, lol.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My Cashmeres horns all did that. It'll peel off to the beautiful hard horn. That was before I found you guys and I was sweating it for awhile!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

the reason why they peel is because their horns are growing so they shed off the outer layer of horn to make room for new growth. I put baby oil on mine to help give them moisture.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

alyssa_romine said:


> the reason why they peel is because their horns are growing so they shed off the outer layer of horn to make room for new growth. I put baby oil on mine to help give them moisture.


 YEP they do. I NEVER put oil on them because it prevents them from being able to expel body heat. A friend use to put oil on her goats horns at shows and she ended up losing him to a heat stroke because he could not cool himself down. (That is what the vet that was at the show told us).


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for telling me that. That is scary. We put oil on my cousin's goats at the fair and I have put oil on my goats' horns occaccionally put it's not all the time. Thanks again for that info. :thumb:


----------

